# pics of my saw scaled viper.



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

all i can think to say is wow :notworthy:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

You bought an _Echis_???????? Are you mental???


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> You bought an _Echis_???????? Are you mental???


 
i 2nd that... cute though..


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> You bought an _Echis_???????? Are you mental???


i had to get rid of some tarantulas and this came in the sale, no im not mental and if i dont get on with it i will sell it on.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i must say it looks amazing


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

Out of curiosity, why is he mental having a saw scaled viper ?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

biomass said:


> Out of curiosity, why is he mental having a saw scaled viper ?



Very fast, aggressive, and have hemotoxic venom. Thats all i know about them ill be honest - i know the death toll globally from these guys is impressive, but from a hobby point of view are they really more 'mental' to keep than many other DWA snakes i.e. elapids?

EDIT - how could i forget to mention! VERY pretty - i like :flrt:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think he's referring that roger has only had his DWAL a few weeks, not the echis keeping in general


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes they're madly lethal and yes he has a DWA licence so leave the guy alone. They're impressive snakes.

We had one in our place last December.

All secure mind you.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys and gals, yes i have had my DWAL for a couple of weeks now. ok maybe a bad choice of snake to begin with but if i didnt feel comfortable with it i wouldnt of bothered. i do have a good gircle of friends that support and offer me advice in which i do take on board. thanks Roger


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I wasn't referring to how long he's had his DWAL, just the fact that I think he's mental, full stop!:lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice snake, i dont have a DWAL yet but i hope to one day so i can keep rattlers


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> You bought an _Echis_???????? Are you mental???


im afraid I agree Rog mate, they are a serious snake, not really a beginners be very very careful, they are in a whole new class than anything else you have.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Super Fast...super aggressive........deceptive strike range........ real nasty venom = mental. nice snake though good Luck


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm meeting up with Roger today and hope to get some nice shots of his critters!

Watch this space!!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Whats all the fuss about? If roger wants an Echis, then good on him. I have worked with plenty, and venom aside, they are relatively easy to work with. Yes they are aggreesive, but thats why you would use an appropriate sized hook. And yes they have a toxic venom, but the whole point is not to get bit, which im sure roger will not. There seems to be a regular fuss about beginners keeping echis, but if thats a species that they want to keep and they have experience hooking terrestrial vipers, they shouldnt encounter many problems.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

couldnt agree more tom


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I wasn't referring to how long he's had his DWAL, just the fact that I think he's mental, full stop!:lol2:


I'll confirm his sanity later today but there again I'm not the right person to tell anyone who is or isnt nuts as the grey aliens and pink fairies at the bottom of my garden will confirm!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't own a DWA license, or never experianced hots etc.
But the whole point of dealing with hots is not to be bit right? And snakes personalities differ? What's the difference in keeping an echi to a mamba?
They both have the potential to kill you that's what should matter not how long he's had his DWAL. If he passed it, it's his right to buy his own hots which he can deal with the mentoring he recieved. Echi, Elapid, Cobra whatever.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres nothing wrong with telling him to be careful, I dont want to see anybody bitten.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

SiUK said:


> theres nothing wrong with telling him to be careful, I dont want to see anybody bitten.


Theres nothing wrong with reminding him to be careful, and im sure he will be. However it seems to me that some people are making him feel like he has made a bad choice by getting an Echis not long after obtaining his license, which in my opinion is not right.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Theres nothing wrong with reminding him to be careful, and im sure he will be. However it seems to me that some people are making him feel like he has made a bad choice by getting an Echis not long after obtaining his license, which in my opinion is not right.


Exactly. He's worked so hard for this snake and he's being told he's not ready?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very good roger! Nice little buggers. I can't wait for a trio of these guys that are somewhat adult to pass my direction. Gotta love the small ones with attitude:no1::no1:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice snake Roger, nasty snake to be bitten by, however, I dont think it will corner you like a king or a mamba, keep using that long hook insted of the tooth pick, and you will be fine.

One of my favourate Echis.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Roger

Great snake! Well done! One of my first hots was a Saw Scale, great little chaps.

Cheers

Ty


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks Ty


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

corker mate it's one of the next on my list .
regards mark


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

cheers Mark ive also got 2 southern pacifics which i havent got pics of yet.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

rogersspider2007 said:


> cheers Mark ive also got 2 southern pacifics which i havent got pics of yet.


 no probs mate and you will be fine with the saw scaled as long as you have the correct size hook, exercise caution which you do with any venomous and don't take short cuts but if you decide to move it on then by all means drop it off at mine.
regards mark


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

_Echis_ are a fantastic and fascinating genus of snake, and certainaly a group not to be taken lightly. A lot of research is currently going on in the UK into this group. My only advice is to get as much information on the identity and locality of your specimen as possible, huge venom variation is known within _Echis_ and knowing what yours is (not very easy with _Echis_) and where it comes from will make treatment significantly more straight forward in the unlikely event of a bite.

David.


----------



## mrchimps (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning snake 

watched a docu on Nat Geo this afternoon about venomous and it covered most snakes, spiders & scorpions as well as a few aquatic species. It followed Dr Jamie Seymour as he found out the most dangerous in terms of venom amount, attack rate, potency etc and the Saw Scaled Viper came out on top.


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

but it looks very cute in last pic :flrt:


----------



## terminator666 (May 30, 2007)

Nice snake good luck with it.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I have dreams of a DWA license. Not for a good 5-10 years though hahah.
Need to do my research and a LOT more experiance. 

Any pics of it's set up & your DWA Room Rog? You always see the snakes, not their enclosures or secured rooms. :hmm:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

good luck with the collection m8


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

very nice snake roger


----------



## bozwell (Jun 23, 2009)

*cool*

its so cute ,such big eyes :shock: well good luck hope you dont have any accidents .i'm so sticking to the non dangerous lol


----------



## lady medusa (Jun 7, 2009)

VERY VERY NICE THOUGH, if i didnt have a 4yr old little girl who can't leave the snakes alone i'd have one, i could just imagine having one of those in my house, i'd be on tender hooks every second of every day waiting for my little girl to say "mummy the snake just b...." CRASH, oh no!:lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Good looking snake :flrt: but I'll keep at a distance thanks


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I personally think that people put too much emphasis on the possible effects of a bite from a given species rather than the actual risk of being bitten in the first place.
Granted, Echis can be irascible snakes, but due to their small size and correspondingly shorter strike range the actual risk can be reduced. A Private Keeper with a pair of Echis in a 3’ viv is going to be in less danger than if the same cage housed a pair Rattlesnakes.
If I am asked to train people in venomous handling I will usually start off with small vipers such as Vipera ammodytes or calm specimens of Echis Sp. and then move on to the larger snakes.


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with Paul, as I stated before, Echis was one of the first hots i ever kept, and didnt provide any great issues. Rather that than a 6ft WDB any day of the week, and how many people start with those?!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks guys much appreciated


----------



## willie60 (Aug 11, 2009)

lovely looking snake


----------

